# Pike ??? Thanks



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to get a pike head mounted I speared a few inches back from the gills looking for a cheap place where should I take it I live near Clio Thanks


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

general rule of thumb,,, cheap price means cheap work... and most taxidermists hate price shoppers.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> general rule of thumb,,, cheap price means cheap work... and most taxidermists hate price shoppers.


Correction,,, cheap price shoppers.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I just dont want to wast a ton of money on it and have it not turn out how I like and it end up in the barn up north :lol::lol: its only a head mount thanks I will not ask for cheap or word it that way


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

WhiteTailHunter87 said:


> Yeah I just dont want to wast a ton of money on it and have it not turn out how I like and it end up in the barn up north :lol::lol: its only a head mount thanks I will not ask for cheap or word it that way


hey its no problem to want stuff cheap... i want stuff on the cheap too and would be a hypocrite if i said i didnt try my darnedest to get what i can on the cheap... but its just two things i dont mind paying for quality, thats the ink on my skin and the taxidermy on my wall.:lol: those two professions/services, you really do get what you pay for. hope i didnt insult you, that wasnt the intentions.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I am in clio too. Go up to Dourlain's Taxidermy. Tell Kevin Gus sent you up there.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks I will They do great work up there did a deer head a few years back


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

neil duffey said:


> hey its no problem to want stuff cheap... i want stuff on the cheap too and would be a hypocrite if i said i didnt try my darnedest to get what i can on the cheap... but its just two things i dont mind paying for quality, thats the ink on my skin and the taxidermy on my wall.:lol: those two professions/services, you really do get what you pay for. hope i didnt insult you, that wasnt the intentions.


 
Not at all my dad says the same thing to me you pay for what you get :lol: and it is true  Got a few junk mounts now


----------

